# foggers and waterfalls for crested geckos?



## mjc (Jan 5, 2010)

Does anyone use foggers or waterfalls in their crested gecko enclosures? what are everyones view on these? thanks


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

not sure what the foggrs are like but the waterfalls harbour bacteria and dry out very quickly. Build your own with less crevices


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

I tried one of these waterfalls a couple of years ago and was a pain to try to keep clean. As said they are a breeding ground for bacteria and also very fiddly to keep having to take out every day to clean and refill.


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

i use a lucky reptile super fog in my day gecko enclosure (i know its not a crestie), its brilliant, the in let pipe comes in at the top then i have pieces of wood on the back wall so the fog roles down and over them like a waterfall. it also goes into my dart frog viv but the inlet pipe goes down to the bottom in that so it creates a low lying fog :2thumb:


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

waterfalls are an awesome way of upping humidity but as stated are a nightmare to keep clean and bacteria free, foggers are the way forward i think, they keep the humidity up and the fog is quite warm so it doesn't alter the temps i find them awesome and use them in my Tokay enclosures. here is a couple of my viv's with foggers in.


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Do you use an internal one like the exo terra ones or use something external?


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

i use the external one its easier to maintain, you can adjust the flow, and have multiple vivs hooked up to it.


----------



## cd78 (Jun 24, 2009)

Can you guys post up a link to the foggers you use please?

Im tempted to get one for my cresties!


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

mine is an ultrasonic fogger thet is internal, simply submerge in water and away you go, i find when i turn mine on they all come down and have a wander in it for a min or two to be nosey i think lmfao.
this is very similar to the one i use.
Lotus Indoor *Ultrasonic Fogger*


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

this is what i use

Lucky Reptile Super Fog - Humidifier

ive heard alot of bad press on the exo's when i was reading through alot of forum threads they said they wernt very reliable, but if you hook up 2 vivs to one of these super fogs itl work out the same price as having 2 exo's but more reliable.


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

buddah said:


> this is what i use
> 
> Lucky Reptile Super Fog - Humidifier
> 
> ive heard alot of bad press on the exo's when i was reading through alot of forum threads they said they wernt very reliable, but if you hook up 2 vivs to one of these super fogs itl work out the same price as having 2 exo's but more reliable.


How easy are they to put into more than one viv. I have 3 High humidity vivs thatd do wellwith this. Problem is one is 18"x18"x18" up to the biggest of 5'x2 1/2'x4 1/2' so guessing id need one for the big viv and one to service the two smaller ones?


----------



## mjc (Jan 5, 2010)

Your enclosure looks awesome and so does your tokay :2thumb: thanks for the info, ill prob go for the internal fogger due to limited space outside the terrarim, will prob give the waterfall a miss then due to what you say. Can i ask where you all get your accessories from please? am looking for a good place to get everything from.


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

very easy i have a 42x38x22 inch and a 36x28x14inch linked up to the same fogger it comes on for 15 mins at a time and nearly completely fills it with fog and mine isnt turned rite up only about 3 quaters the way. you can switch it down realy low aswel if you want it running all day. 

and i reakon one of them will do for all your vivs once it starts going in an enclosed area it pumps out alot of fog


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

can you put a tap on each pipe? That way I could have a smaller amount going to the much smaller viv


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

oh and all the parts you need to split the pipes are easily picked up at some where that does pluming realy cheap , you can buy the lucky reptile ones or from dart frog but theyr cheaper from a diy shop.


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

mjc said:


> Your enclosure looks awesome and so does your tokay :2thumb: thanks for the info, ill prob go for the internal fogger due to limited space outside the terrarim, will prob give the waterfall a miss then due to what you say. Can i ask where you all get your accessories from please? am looking for a good place to get everything from.


 best place to get this sort of thing from is garden centres or maplins or Ebay, the exo's and other rep specific foggers are very over priced esspetially when mine only cost about 15 quid. plus the membranes are only about 5-6 quid for replacments if it wears out or breaks.


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

yeah thats what i do for the smaller viv, you just use the same plastic parts you use for pluming, im not sure of the sizes off the top of my head but if you look on dartfrog theyve got the diffrent parts so you get an idea, but yeah just go to a hard ware store with the pipe size and you can get evrything you need cheap.


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

buddah said:


> oh and all the parts you need to split the pipes are easily picked up at some where that does pluming realy cheap , you can buy the lucky reptile ones or from dart frog but theyr cheaper from a diy shop.


well im a plumber so should have a few things lying around


----------



## mjc (Jan 5, 2010)

Awesome, thanks for your help everyone. ill try the garden centres round my area. 
happy days


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

oh right you'll not what i mean then, i replaced the flexipipe that come with it and used hard plastic pipes and them connection things, you'll see what i mean if you get one. :blush:


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Speedfit  But the smallest speedfit Ive ever seen is 8mm these are all 6 so may need a couple of fittings


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

SteveCourty said:


> Speedfit  But the smallest speedfit Ive ever seen is 8mm these are all 6 so may need a couple of fittings


the pipes from the fogger i think are 12 or 15mm maybe bigger , what are 6?


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Sorry looking on dartfrog and all pipe on the is 6mm Must be for a different fogger. If its 15mm Then I literally have bucket loads of it


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

hang on il go and measure it :2thumb:


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

SteveCourty said:


> Sorry looking on dartfrog and all pipe on the is 6mm Must be for a different fogger. If its 15mm Then I literally have bucket loads of it


If it helps, fish tank hoovers have a fairly rigid pipe on them and are quite cheap and most common DIY 'Y' and 'T' peices fit into them, i used this pipeing to make a water feature in my fish tank many moons ago using a pump so if would imagine they would be an ideal candidate to totaly re-pipe them foggers with, then you could get adapters and simply alter the pipe width to a smaller bore for the smaller viv's and as the fog shold take the path of least resistance then there shouldn't be as much fog getting through the smaller bore pipe and most of it going to the bigger viv.


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

right the the size of the pipe from the fogger is 25mm which is connected to a reducer down to 15mm (you can obviously tell i have a vast knowledge of pluming:whistling2 .


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

all the connectors are 15mm


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

cool that means I could run some 25mm MDPE (Big Blue Pipe Used on water mains :lol2 To take it where I need it Then split down to 10mm Speedfit for the small viv and 15 for the medium and 22 for the monster viv


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

SteveCourty said:


> cool that means I could run some 25mm MDPE (Big Blue Pipe Used on water mains :lol2 To take it where I need it Then split down to 10mm Speedfit for the small viv and 15 for the medium and 22 for the monster viv


 
ermm yeah :whistling2: , yeah thats sounds fine its realy easy to set it up after all i did it :lol2:


----------



## cd78 (Jun 24, 2009)

Cheers guys - im gonna look into one of those £15 foggers (cheers Ginnerone!)

Will have a gander next time im at our local garden centre!


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

cd78 said:


> Cheers guys - im gonna look into one of those £15 foggers (cheers Ginnerone!)
> 
> Will have a gander next time im at our local garden centre!


 No probs mate.


----------

